# [Q] Possible to Manually Install ADB on PC?



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

I have the Android SDK installed, but when I try to download the tools needed for ADB, my PC can never get to the Repository via the SDK Manager to download them. I've tried every way possible to fix the connection issues.I know I'm having this problem because of "work PC" related security.

I want ADB installed because it takes time to flash ROMs. So I do it on my lunch. I want to use APK manager to update my framework and SystemUI apks after flashing. But obviously, I can't use APK Manager without ADB.

So if anyone knows how I can install ADB via a method that DOES NOT require downloading through SDK Manager, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

download one of those droidx one click roots. they include ADB.exe


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Download the correct android platform (for the version of android you're using) and platform-tools from the repository at home or from somewhere that allows you to do so. after that, burn it to a dvd or stick and transfer it to ur work pc. If you can't do that, let me know what platform or whatever it is you need and I'll see if i can upload it for you. it all just depends on the size of the file... haven't really looked into that.

EDIT: I'm, "suffering" from insomnia. Here's android platform 10 (2.3 gingerbread) & the platform-tools folder, which includes adb... Hopefully this helps. just place inside the android-10 platform in _C:\android-sdk\platforms\_ and place the platform-tools folder in _C:\android-sdk\_

I compressed the snot out of these, so use 7-zip to extract.

*DOWNLOAD:*
ANDROID-10
PLATFORM-TOOLS


----------

